# Downsizing for a move



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I decided to start a new thread instead of adding to the "major clutter" one.

The movers come Tuesday a week (20th). I'm moving from a 3 bedroom large house with fabulous closet space to a one bedroom apartment that is less than half the size of this one and has one large closet in the bedroom. And I'm close to panicking.

I've boxed a lot of things up to the point I'm beginning to see just how much stuff I have and I just don't see how it will all fit. A lot of it is quilting supplies and fabric, which I'm not willing to part with. I purchased about 5-600 yards of fabric on a fabulous sale and replacing it at today's prices would be extremely costly. Then there's the 5 sewing machines (down from 7) and I use all of them. I have very few clothes -- about 4' of hanging space worth and 3 dresser drawers. 

Besides the quilting, I make and sell Anglican prayer beads and those supplies take up room. Then there's the files and records from all that which take up space. 

I've given away 3 SUV loads to a charity shop and they will come and pick up whatever is left after the move. I have rented a 5' x 10' storage unit and took 2 loads to it of items I won't need right away. 

I'm not sure what advice anyone can give me. Maybe I just need some hand holding? Or some advice on prioritizing? I don't know. All I know is I barely slept last night due to worrying about this. 

I'm 67 and this is the first time a move has given me this much difficulty. I'm not sure it's the age, but it might be a factor. I've lived in smaller places than this apartment just fine. But that was before I started quilting and making prayer beads. 

Ack!!!!!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Nothing wrong with having a "few" boxes sitting around. I remember when we moved here...brought too much stuff but eventually weeded it out and organized. I'm sure you'll figure it out after you move.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with needing a little hand holding. That's why we all come here, for support.

I don't have any advice, it sounds like a daunting task. Maybe think about ways to expand the storage space in your new place. Like, using a blanket chest for a coffee table or a box with a padded top and inside storage for an ottoman. Store things under the bed etc. Just some ideas.

Good luck with your move!


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Having cleared clutter and general stuff I was holding onto I too found myself in a moving situation. 
I thought I had it all pared down, ended up moving the remainder with me, and still see there is just too much.
I have no advise other than what I am doing, cutting what I really want and need in half, donating, realizing I don't miss the donated stuff (at least for me this works) or you could put it in storage, see if you can live without it, and go from there. Cutting it out of your life, or sight, and seeing if you were able to get by without it.


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 9, 2014)

Just a thought. My wife has a cabinet in her sewing room that is 4'L x 3'h x18" deep. It has 12 cloth drawers each about 12"w 14"h. She stores all of her material (you two must be related) in these. It really doesn't take up much space. I believe she got it at Target.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Belfrybat said:


> I decided to start a new thread instead of adding to the "major clutter" one.
> 
> The movers come Tuesday a week (20th). I'm moving from a 3 bedroom large house with fabulous closet space to a one bedroom apartment that is less than half the size of this one and has one large closet in the bedroom. And I'm close to panicking.
> 
> I've boxed a lot of things up to the point I'm beginning to see just how much stuff I have and I just don't see how it will all fit. A lot of it is quilting supplies and fabric, which I'm not willing to part with. I purchased about 5-600 yards of fabric on a fabulous sale and replacing it at today's prices would be extremely costly. Then there's the 5 sewing machines (down from 7) and I use all of them. I have very few clothes -- about 4' of hanging space worth and 3 dresser drawers.


I downsized from 4K sq ft, to 1100, to a 14 foot moving van.
DO NOT DO NOT DO NOT get rid of your fabric / supplies.
Throw away all your clothes first. (there are always good wills and garage sales) SERIOUSLY. 
I gave away all of my gardening / homesteading things, and I really wish I wouldn't have now.




> Besides the quilting, I make and sell Anglican prayer beads and those supplies take up room.
> Then there's the files and records from all that which take up space.
> 
> I've given away 3 SUV loads to a charity shop and they will come and pick up whatever is left after the move. I have rented a 5' x 10' storage unit and took 2 loads to it of items I won't need right away.


Stack high. 
Label all your boxes clearly and very well (details). 



> I'm not sure what advice anyone can give me. Maybe I just need some hand holding? Or some advice on prioritizing? I don't know. All I know is I barely slept last night due to worrying about this.


If it is something you use, something you love, no, I mean really love, do not part w/ it. Take it w/ and jam your apartment full. Hoarder style.
THEN you can 'thoughtfully', not emotionally get rid of what you CAN / WANT to part with. 
Right now your emotions are high.......and that's a bad time to make decisions. 
I wish someone would have talked me out of giving everything away....... 



> I'm 67 and this is the first time a move has given me this much difficulty. I'm not sure it's the age, but it might be a factor. I've lived in smaller places than this apartment just fine. But that was before I started quilting and making prayer beads.
> 
> Ack!!!!!


Naw, it's not age. Moving is HARD on humans; especially if we have 'collected' some stuff along the way.

My best advice is take it all with you, trip over the boxes and the mess if you must, but when emotions are in check, and logic is in the drivers seat, slowly go thru and remove what you can live without.


----------

